# HEHEHEHEHE, HAHAHA, I got my sound working :D:D:D:D

## FINITE

I am so freaking happy  :Very Happy: . I have been through hell trying to get this working and I now that I have its like wtf, why didn't I look there in the first place? From with in fluxbox I was able to start xmmx via the xterm which then designated that term specifically for xmms (close the term and xmms goes with it). By doing this I was able to see any error outputs from xmms and it was telling me /dev/dsp no such device. I was awstruck, no sht there is no /dev/dsp device. Then I had to figure out how to tell it to look at the right device. Found that in the configuration for oss in xmms you could set it to look at the specific name of your hardware or and the (correct) /dev/dsp which needed to be dsp0 (there is not dsp). Once I changed to the correct /dev/dsp0 and ran sound-on I was so releived to hear cypress hill flowing from my speakers that I almost cried.  :Wink: 

----------

## Niek

Cool  :Smile: 

Is it true that you get it working with the OSS drivers? That drivers works only 20 minutes for me, because it is a trial-version  :Crying or Very sad: 

I've mailed with one of the ALSA-developers, he said he will try to write a free ALSA driver for the 8233A  :Smile: 

I will post new info when it is availible  :Smile: 

----------

## TheWart

nice job!  You are pretty lucky, cause as far as us Phillips Acoustic Edge owners can tell, there is not going to be a driver for us from Phillips, or from ALSA...o well

----------

## pintnight

FINITE, I also have a  VT8233 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 16) and I'm going through hell just trying to make it work.  Actually, I gave up about 2 weeks ago but I would still like to get it to work.

So, what are all of your settings that you did for /etc/modules.d/alsa, /etc/modules.d/aliases and etc.  What sound did you choose for the kernel?

Thanks!

----------

## Niek

 *pintnight wrote:*   

> FINITE, I also have a  VT8233 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 16) and I'm going through hell just trying to make it work.  Actually, I gave up about 2 weeks ago but I would still like to get it to work.
> 
> So, what are all of your settings that you did for /etc/modules.d/alsa, /etc/modules.d/aliases and etc.  What sound did you choose for the kernel?
> 
> Thanks!

 He did not use ALSA, but the trial drivers van OSS (www.opensound.com). Look also in previous posts in this forum.

----------

## pintnight

 *Niek wrote:*   

> He did not use ALSA, but the trial drivers van OSS (www.opensound.com). Look also in previous posts in this forum.

 

Ah! Well, I don't want OSS.  The computer I'm using is a company's computer and I'm not paying for it.   :Wink: 

I was just hoping somebody got it to work without using OSS.

----------

## FINITE

 *Quote:*   

> FINITE, I also have a VT8233 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 16) and I'm going through hell just trying to make it work. Actually, I gave up about 2 weeks ago but I would still like to get it to work. 
> 
> So, what are all of your settings that you did for /etc/modules.d/alsa, /etc/modules.d/aliases and etc. What sound did you choose for the kernel? 
> 
> 

 

pitnight, Niek is right, i am not using alsa but went through hell trying to get it to work. My suggestion would be to go ahead and use the free ware version of the oss software/driver or buy it. The difference with the free ware version is that it only works for 3 hours streight and then has to be restarted, not your computer just the software wich does not bother me one bit (not having sound at all does).

Niek, don't know if I thanked you for turning me on to the oss software but thanks man.

----------

## LinuxDude

you could go out and buy a 50$ sblive! and use alsa, kernel, oss, or Official OpenSource Creative Drivers!!!!

----------

## FINITE

Ya I could do that but then I would miss out on all of the torture of getting my integrated sound working  :Very Happy:  and the beer that the $50 would have bought me  :Wink: 

----------

